# Winter Olympics Torino 2006



## Pisis (Feb 16, 2006)

Post your country's awards and winnings here.

*Czech Rep.*

_Ladies' 15 km Pursuit (7.5+7.5) - 12 February 2006_
Katerina Neumannová - Silver medal

_Ice Hockey - 15 February 2006_
Czech Rep. - Germany: 4-1

_Ice Hockey - 16 February 2006_
Czech Rep. - Switzerland: 2-3


----------



## Erich (Feb 16, 2006)

sadly I have not been wtching closely enough as our TV coverage is just plain poor and I am at work or someplace else.........

I think the US has bagged the mens snowboard Golds, not sure of the women and also 1 guy I think ? clinched 2 golds in the speed skating.

question and more of an observation, and I could be wrong ........ but why do the figure skating guys look a little fruity for the top standings ? - From the same generic mold I wonder -


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 16, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Post your country's awards and winnings here.
> 
> *Czech Rep.*
> 
> ...



Pisis, you hear that Hasik is down and most likely out? Thats really to bad, all of in Canada are so sad to hear that.  Really now do think your hockey team still has a good chance ? I think so. Good luck


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2006)

Silver in womans Skeleton.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/winter_sports/default.stm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah but Italy have the gold in mens luge and speed skating pursuit so thats all I care about 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 16, 2006)

like that game the czechs played against swiss.... what happened did the swiss just ice the puck all game or just get lucky


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 16, 2006)

Gold - Mens Moguls, Dale Begg-Smith


----------



## Pisis (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, Vokoun is way better then Hašek...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yeah, Vokoun is way better then Hašek...


but throw in Elias who is also hurt I think the loss of Hasek is gonna hurt you I figured the Czechs as one of the teams for the Gold but now I'll go with the Russians


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yeah, Vokoun is way better then Hašek...




What? Ok now I am no fan of Hasek, but I give the devil his due. Hasek is or has been one of the top 3 goalies for years now. He is sick good in the net, don't really like him but he can stop pucks. Vokoun is not as good as Hasek, not yet anyways. I can't believe this would ever happen I am defending Hasek, yikes thats hard to believe. He didn't look so good when he faced Switzerland.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 18, 2006)

Hašek is just an old lazy ass. I don't say he's good, he's damn good, but in my opinion Vokoun is now better. I don't have access to watch the NHL though, so I can't be sure. But from what I've learned from the newspapers and what I've seen last year in the Championship, I bet Vokoun.

What about Canada? I even don't know who's the goalie there... Brodeur? Or is he retired yet? ...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2006)

no brodeur is still playing he is still young at 33\35 and now the swiss beat canada for the first time ever I'll have to put myself in for suicide watch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah Gold for Italy in the 10x4 Cross Country Skiing 8)


----------



## Pisis (Feb 19, 2006)

Ice Hockey - 18 February 2006
Czech Rep. - Finland: 2-4 (and Jagr injured by this Finnish bastard Rutttu... Fortunately it is just some stitches...)

Today playing against Italy, after 2 period the score is 3-0 for Czechs.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2006)

well canada lucked out today beating the Czechs in ice hockey 3-2 but there is a typical Canadian whine about the sky falling


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah, damn canadian hockey.... just shooting the puck in the OZ.... this one game was excellently ugly...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2006)

well Vokoun certainly looked pretty lame and Brodeur stole the game for Canada the gold looks like its up for grabs this year should be great to watch


----------



## Pisis (Feb 22, 2006)

Today Czech have beaten Slovaks and they're heading into semifinal! Yippeee!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2006)

well it sucks for me about Canada but lets go finland


----------



## Pisis (Feb 24, 2006)

Czech Rep.

Ladies' 30 km Pursuit Cross Country - 24 February 2006
Katerina Neumannová - *Gold medal*!!!
Yeaa!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

doesn't look like our men's curlers are getting the bronze........


----------



## Pisis (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't be sad, cause it looks like our Hockeyists are getting the Gold medal. After two periods of game Czech Rep - Sweden, it is 3-6...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 24, 2006)

the saddest part is our olympic games commision said their target for the entire games was one, yes just one medal, my they'll be glad we did fantastically well and have completed their target


----------



## Pisis (Feb 24, 2006)

Hehe.

As I said, the little Czechians got kicked their arses by Swedes...

Czech Republic - Sweden 3:7 (1:2, 2:4, 0:1)

so they'll be playing for Bronze tomorrow from one of the pair Finland - Russia.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2006)

the sports guys over here said the Czechs played the Swedes like the Canadians with no desperation


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 24, 2006)

Swedes and Finns for the Gold Medal...

Who woulda thought.....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the saddest part is our olympic games commision said their target for the entire games was one, yes just one medal, my they'll be glad we did fantastically well and have completed their target


well maybe if you had mountains and snow and lakes or rivers that froze you could expect more medals after all the UK not known as very wintry place  maybe you could get the British Olympic comission to get sheep shearing as an olympic event


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2006)

We do have mountains and we do have snow, just not very much of it and it is normally shitty which is why all are winter athletes train abroad...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2006)

The Pennines aren't exactly the Alps and with the temperatures in the UK the snow is probably very wet(slush) and having to train abroad would probably mean you get a later start on the various disciplines it would be hard to catch up on somebody who has access to the resources close at hand on a day to day basis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 25, 2006)

and sheep sheering's more of a summer sport... although the aussies are the only ones that would even come close to us............


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2006)

Ever heard of somewhere called the Scottish Highlands??? 4000ft High (small I know) and snow covered all winter... So I get at least a few days skiing on them each year...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2006)

4000 ft is higher than any point in the province of Ontario I was just stating that the UK is not a winter sport country if I'm incorrect I apologize.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

The Czechs look to get the Bronze over the sloppy looking Russians in Ice Hockey.... Any calls on the Gold game???


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the Finns they play a more North American style unlike the canadian team


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2006)

Yea well North American style Hockey didnt get very far this year did it??? Sad state of affairs...

I agree on the Finns....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 26, 2006)

i watched the Cz - Russia game, the fisrt time i've really watched a full match of ice hockey, one question just outta interest, are then any rules about what you or your oponents can do behind your own goal line? like behind the goal and backwards of that line?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 26, 2006)

no there are no special rules that i can recall . If you are thinking about the Russian guy getting a "red card" he leapt at the Czech guy and hit him from behind which are 2 infractions . You commented earlier about the lack of medals for the UK what you might try is getting the British Olympic Committee to lobby for new sports to be included some suggestions for these sports are Downhill Speed Skating or the Involuntary Luge


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 26, 2006)

Swedes won 3-2...DAMN!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

i wanted the swedes to win... they had the better kits 

and don't worry, we're gonna bias the London Olypics so heavily we're bound to get two or three medals  with new sports such as queing, which team can form the straightest, most orderly que in the shortest space of time (kinda like a push start), and then sustain it for the longest, followed by tea making extreme.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Nah the Finns are a far superior nation, in fact so superior that theyre second only to Italy.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 28, 2006)

well i was for the finns as well...

glad that Cz won the bronze, at least... they played the Swedes like pussies... what a shitty game...

and Katerina Neumannová won the Gold, but I probably wrote that before...

and I played hockey on sunday, damn good game, i made some good bodychecks - always feels great when you hit someone and stand it... i scored many many goals also...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 1, 2006)

Im still pretty heart broken about Canadas mens team being taken out early but our womens team just wasted through the competition like they werent even there to pick up the gold.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent news to hear Pisis.... Happier about the body checks than the goals, but Im a goon, so thats all that matters anyways...

I played this past weekend and got ejected at the beginning of the 2nd for 2 fights in 45 seconds...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm neighbours with an ex enforcer who was born and played on Long Island called Val James played about 15 games in the show he was called the Mohamed Ali of Hockey


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2006)

I know of Val James.... Great guy to have as a neighbor..

I think ur siggy there is alittle big pb.... Actually, its freakin huge...


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

I was kinda hoping they would of had some nude ice-climbing this past winter games as they had talked about it 4 years earlier but alas nothing .........

one can only hope


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2006)

> I was kinda hoping they would of had some nude ice-climbing


I'd actually rather watch nude female curling than ice climbing.... Just think of those titties jiggling whilst pumping those brooms......


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2006)

nothing like being below a nice round ........... while on belay Les 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 1, 2006)

While that is a true statement, I'd be more concerned about the falling razor sharp shards of ice than her red, nearly frostbitten red ass......

And u know somethin about red asses, dont ya Erich???


----------



## 102first_hussars (Mar 2, 2006)

What is she, 13? f*ck!


----------



## Pisis (Mar 2, 2006)

no, she is exactly 21 and over

and Les, the advantage of a non-refereed hockey is that you can be a dick... anyway it wasn't that much improved hockey, we just played on a frozen pond near Prague... so no borders, no lines, just junk-nets we brought by a car...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

Its still all good Pisis... I'd rather be back at my home pond anyways...


> no, she is exactly 21 and over


Who the hell are u talking about, oh my bad, I mean aboot....


----------



## Pisis (Mar 2, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> > no, she is exactly 21 and over
> 
> 
> Who the hell are u talking about, oh my bad, I mean aboot....



I was referring to Hussars's comment... Didn't you mean "aboob"?


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2006)

boobs ...... where ?

actually Les it would be a blue a**, but heck I'd have her strapped in with her seat harness  she isn't going anywhere unless I say so.

Red Ass ! hey I resemble that remark bah ........


----------



## Pisis (Mar 2, 2006)

Erich said:


> boobs ...... where ?



quite big... here


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2006)

Dude, why u stealin my thunder Pisis??? Only I have the authority to post jiggling boobies....

BTW, I quoted the wrong sentence... I meant to quote hussars comment...


----------



## Pisis (Mar 4, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Dude, why u stealin my thunder Pisis??? Only I have the authority to post jiggling boobies....



I didn't steal it, just reposted - in this situation it was for free


----------

